# Spasms on tinc.cobalt



## Pedro10 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hello!

I bougth a couple of tinctorius cobalt at 3 weeks ago.
The male eat like a dog, seems very healthy to me. But the female, she came's smaller than the male, and do not eat much. I feed them with hydei and melanogaster. 
But today I notice that the female have small spasms in the back leg's. Do you think that can be parasites? Here in Portugal is very difficult to find a exotic vet, so i ask where for some help.

Best regards, Pedro


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

HOPEFULLY, the spasms you refer to on the back legs are actually confined to just the toes. If that is the case, it is COMPLETELY normal. This behavior is seen all the time when frogs are hunting food. All of my larger tincs in the past have done this and probably wont ever stop. 

-Matt


----------



## Pedro10 (Dec 9, 2009)

The question is, in the male I've seen this spasms in the larger toe of the back legs when he feeds the drosophilas, but in the case of the female, the spasms are on the back leg's muscles


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Hmm... That could spell trouble then. Are you dusting and using supplements on your feeders?

-Matt


----------



## Pedro10 (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes, I'm using reptivite with D3 on 90% of the feeders


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

How long ago did you open the supplements? Not how old they are, or when the expiration date is, but when did you open the supplements? 

They can react with oxygen making them not worth much in the way of supplements. Regardless of how much you have left, it's good practice to change supplements every 6 months. 

-Matt


----------



## Pedro10 (Dec 9, 2009)

Well, the supplement I have onl expire on july of 2010, but I've using then since march or april last year, so a year ago.This fact can by itself justify the spasms on the back leg's? 

I know that every dendrobate has it self aswer to the chemicals, but the other cobalt I have do not show any of this sintoms, and I've too 3 epipedobates tricolor consuming feeders with the same reptivite, and also 3 leopard geckos (but in this case I know that it makes no sense to compare the reaction of the dendrobates with the leopard geckos)


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Pedro10 said:


> Well, the supplement I have onl expire on july of 2010, but I've using then since march or april last year, so a year ago.This fact can by itself justify the spasms on the back leg's?
> 
> I know that every dendrobate has it self aswer to the chemicals, but the other cobalt I have do not show any of this sintoms, and I've too 3 epipedobates tricolor consuming feeders with the same reptivite, and also 3 leopard geckos (but in this case I know that it makes no sense to compare the reaction of the dendrobates with the leopard geckos)


Every frog can and will react on an individual basis. You might be witnessing just the first animal to show signs of a deficiency. 

First things first, I would replace your supplements and go from there. It wont cure everything instantly, but cant do anything but help. 

-Matt

EDIT: Also, if the azureus are the same age, it could be that there is something else going on as well that would cause it to show early symptoms. Especially if it is a female and the same age as the male, it should be larger than the male and not smaller. Swap out for new supplements, have fecals done, (having fecals done on every frog is a good idea as well) and then go from there. Dr. Frye has made himself available to doing fecals for frogs and can get back with you on the results via email. If there is something going on that needs treatment, he can also send you the proper meds to combat any problems that may arise.


----------



## Pedro10 (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok, thank you, I will start use a new bottle of suplement tomorow, thank's for your patient and aswers , and I will try to get some fecals from both frog's. I don't know if the female have the same age of the male, but the difference of size between them are very visible, I will try to put where some pictures of the couple.

Hope the frog get better.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

No problem Pedro.

Hope everything works out for you!

-Matt


----------



## Pedro10 (Dec 9, 2009)

Other thing, I have the diurn temperaturs at 73F-75F and the nocturns at 65F, do you think that temperaturs are low to them?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Pedro10 said:


> Other thing, I have the diurn temperaturs at 73F-75F and the nocturns at 65F, do you think that temperaturs are low to them?


Sounds just about perfect. A nightly drop is good for them. 

-Matt


----------



## Pedro10 (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok, I will try to put some news in the next days. Thanks


----------



## Pedro10 (Dec 9, 2009)

Some pictures of the female. Actually I'm with doubts of if "she" is really a female, because she don't have the mark on the toes like it is common in tinctorius females.

BTW, i put some photos. I changed the temperatures for 80F during the day and 70F at night, actually the spasms stoped, but she still don't feed appropriately.


----------

